#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Pasting plots from excel into word as an image - yellow border??

## jimmyd270682

Has anyone ever had this issue with inserting a chart form excel 2013 into word 2013, where word decides to add a yellow border that doesn't exist in the chart?

Its easier for me to insert charts as an image as there's less jiggery pokery involved

Thanks!

----------


## macropod

The yellow border may be jpg compression artefacts. Try turning off Word's image compression and/or cropping the image slightly. Alternatively, you could paste in another format, though I'm not sure what you man about "there's less jiggery pokery involved" when you insert charts as an image.

----------

